# How Low Can You Go? A Voltage Thread



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Lately I have been obsessed with incredicontrol and how awesome my batterylife is when I use it. So far I have been pretty low with no stability issues. I'm not including overclock speeds.

Stock
245760 @ 1000
368640 @ 1050
768000 @ 1100
1024000 @ 1100

New voltages
245760 @ 750
368640 @ 775
768000 @ 900
1024000 @ 1025

I started this as a thread so people can compare the average undervolt people use to what they can run.

Edit: 11/16- I upped my 1gh voltage by 25 due to freezes. Seems to be stable for me now.

I also wanted to say that these settings are based on my phone and may differ for other peoples.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Depends on the kernel..

Imo's, I can run 245 and 368 at 750 all day. Every other kernel, and I can't touch anything less than 850ish.

Among other things, probably why his kernels are the standard IMO..

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Good to know. I use his for for all roms now. I'm going to go lower and lower now. Soon ill try 750.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I can also do 750©245 and 368 but in my case that's any kernel. Her are my current vdd levels
245760: 750
368640: 800
768000: 900
806400: 975
1113600: 1000
1209600: 1025
1305600: 1075
1401600: 1100
1497600: 1150
1516800: 1200
1612800: 1275
1708800: 1300
1804800: 1300
Need to play with the top end a little I get random reboots/freezes.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

368 - 750
768 - 875
1024 - 975
1222 - 1075
1408 - 1175


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

I use:

245: 750
368: 750
768: 875
1024: 1025
1222: 1125
1408: 1200

I can probably get away with lower voltages at 1024 and 1222, but you are in those slots so rarely I figure there is no point in spending time tweaking. Really, you just need to concentrate on the bottom few and full bore since that is where you will be most of the time. I sometimes think you could get away with three speed slots..sleep, normal, and game.


----------



## BMW (Jul 22, 2011)

LeanKernel 5.03 AOSP

245 - 750
368 - 750
768 - 875
1024 - 975
1224 - 1025
1408 - 1125

B


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been thinking of tweaking my voltage using incredicontrol or vipermod...do I have to erase any etc files firs so that two scripts are not running simultaneously? Or is it as simple as just pusing the (-) in incredicontrol?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with scripts but I don't think changing the voltages effects how the scripts work. From my understanding the main thing that effects it is changing CPU profiles. But someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Btw updated the voltages I'm using now. Everything good so far.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

After using the settings of the OP I'm on 16 hours with 30% left! ! So happy


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Just an update I finally got a lockup and reboot. I'm going to test my voltages a little while longer. I may increase the last 2 to 925 and 1025 if I get any more.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Not saying this thread is useless, but honestly I compare these threads to a group of friends on a hunting trip talking about how long there organ is. 
Everyone lies.
A rule of thumb to figure out the truth is you can just divide what ever the stated length by 2.
So with that said,
I overclock to 1,220 mhz and get about 28 hours no problems using a standard battery with average use.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Not saying this thread is useless, but honestly I compare these threads to a group of friends on a hunting trip talking about how long there organ is.
> Everyone lies.
> A rule of thumb to figure out the truth is you can just divide what ever the stated length by 2.
> So with that said,
> I overclock to 1,220 mhz and get about 28 hours no problems using a standard battery with average use.


I don't think this is really a battery length thread. More so a.voltage thread and if you lie about that I am ashamed. That being said my first thunderbolt was great voltages ran 184mhz at 750 and 2035mhz at 1350. Very low leakage I think. My new bolt is not nearly so friendly to voltage adjustments.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

My tbolt isn't stable at 184 so I never use it. Also I became unstable at 1gh/ 1000 so I supped it to 1025 and no problems yet.

As for a useless thread I beg to differ. I never knew I could go as low as 750 at lower speeds until people chimed in and I was quite surprised it worked. I hope other people find this thread useful like I did and have something to compare their undervolting to.

As you can see I keep adjusting mine based on stability.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

My voltage settings.


----------

